# Cairo Hash House Harriers



## bermac (Mar 1, 2011)

If anyone is interested in meeting other expats and Egyptians think about coming out to the Cairo Hash House Harriers. 

We meet every Friday at the Ace Club in Maadi. Our website is cairohash.com


----------

